# Slow cooked sweet potatoes have dark spots!



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Are they OK to eat? I didn't notice and discoloring before I cooked them, and the butternut squash & apples I cooked them with look fine. I cooked them with butter, maple syrup, nutmeg & cinnamon. Is dinner ruined?


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

sounds like they just carmelized in places, I'd eat them. Sounds yummy,


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for the quick reply - I was freaking out! Now that I've tried them, I can confirm that they are delicious!


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

They can get dark spots when they are exposed to air after being peeled.

" If you do peel the potatoes before cooking, store them in a bowl of cold water until you cook them, as the air will cause a raw, peeled sweet potato to oxidize and turn brown."

http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/a...1&art_id=31961

It is harmless.


----------

